# French 4 spice blend question



## 73saint (Jul 2, 2020)

A mix of white pepper, ginger, nutmeg & cloves.  I've seen this blend in recipes before, but never tried it.  Well after seeing I had all the ingredients to make it,  I did so.  While I've yet to use it, I've gotta say it smells pretty awful.  So my question is, has anyone here ever used this in anything?


----------



## normanaj (Jul 2, 2020)

I have not but that sounds pretty nasty.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 2, 2020)

It sounds like you could season a hot dog with that mix.  I would cut the cloves down to minimal..

JC


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2020)

White pepper ginger and nutmeg go in my brats . Not a fan of clove myself .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 2, 2020)

Same as chopsaw and others. Cut down clove or leave it out completely


----------



## 73saint (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  All useful information!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 2, 2020)

Shake's Injectable Honey Brine has 1/4 teaspoon of ground cloves  in a 1-quart batch, and I was hesitant about adding them..... but I did and liked it.  It's rumored that one of the secret  ingredients in Old Bay is cloves.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2020)

The off smell you're getting could be the white pepper . I never noticed it before until Sam 

 zwiller
 described it as " barn yard " and he hit the nail on the head . Reminds me of the upper pasture at deer camp . I do see formulas using clove .


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 2, 2020)

French smoked pumpkin pie??


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 2, 2020)

Cloves are an essential ingredient in the kofta I make. It’s a small amount though. That mix of spices could be nice in moderation on chicken , pork or lamb I think.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 2, 2020)

The particular sausage that stirred me to create the blend is called Saucisson Sec.  I’ve still not tried it but now I’ve got the blend in my pantry!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2020)

Quatre Épice? It's just the #1 Spice blend added to French Cuisine!  Sausage, Paté, soups, stews, braises, savory dishes of all kinds will, frequently, have a bit of Quatre Épice added. Just like Garam Masala screams Indian, Quatre Épice is then flavor of France. It's use goes back hundreds of years.
The smell? Think about a well aged hunk of Parm Reggiano. The smell is like Stinky Feet. But, Grate some on your food and the depth of flavor and Umami, the cheese adds, goes thru the roof.
Same here. If you eat some French Sausages, the flavor should Enhance the pork. If any of the 4 Spice are forward and dominant, you used too much.
Since it new to you, try adding HALF the amount called for and Taste. It really good stuff used judiciously...JJ


----------



## 73saint (Jul 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Quatre Épice? It's just the #1 Spice blend added to French Cuisine!  Sausage, Paté, soups, stews, braises, savory dishes of all kinds will, frequently, have a bit of Quatre Épice added. Just like Garam Masala screams Indian, Quatre Épice is then flavor of France. It's use goes back hundreds of years.
> The smell? Think about a well aged hunk of Parm Reggiano. The smell is like Stinky Feet. But, Grate some on your food and the depth of flavor and Umami, the cheese adds, goes thru the roof.
> Same here. If you eat some French Sausages, the flavor should Enhance the pork. If any of the 4 Spice are forward and dominant, you used too much.
> Since it new to you, try adding HALF the amount called for and Taste. It really good stuff used judiciously...JJ


Thanks chef!  I was hoping to get your input!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 2, 2020)

Ok, I surrender, and will have to try


----------

